# Records and GAINS



## EastCoast42 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey yall, 

I know I'm new, so this may already exist or be a lame idea and as such, it can slowly fade into the back pages of the forum.. but if not... then great! 

I know myself and a lot of my co-workers like to keep track of our fitness goals and share our improvements. It helps a lot of us to stay motivated, be friendly with each other (when were not always liking each other), but also feel better about ourselves by seeing our improvements. 

So my idea is this: Lets make this our EMTLIFE Records and GAINS post. Post what your fitness goals are, where you are now, improvements you made, gains you see, etc and use this information to get into better shape and motivate each other to go kick A$$!

I'll start: 

I'm currently benching 110, squatting 170, 1 mile run in 7 minutes and have about 6 inches to go until I can get a full split. Within 3 months I' like to bench 170, squat 250, have a 5 minute mile and have a full split!


----------



## Run with scissors (Jun 9, 2015)

alright, i'll go for it.  

Current weight: 250 LB's - trying to get to 210 LB's in 3 months.


----------



## phideux (Jun 9, 2015)

3 months ago I was 265lbs, today I'm 206lbs. My goal is 190lbs. Almost there. 
Diet and exercise.


----------



## EastCoast42 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm glad to hear guys! You both sound like you both got some good goals ahead of ya. Keep posting updates!


----------



## Seirende (Nov 11, 2015)

The other day I had 1/2 of a second where I thought there was a lump in my arm, because it felt unusually hard in the bicep area, then I discovered that it was bilateral and only observable while using the muscle. Workout routine has shown results.

Also, I can run farther now.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 10, 2015)

Ill bite. cool thread

Current weight: 222, Goal: 205

Maxes:                        Goals for 2016
Bench-225                      255
Squat- 335                       375  
Dead-385                         425         
C+J-200                           225
Snatch 175                        225

1.5 mi: 12:20, like to get under 11:00


----------



## Superman0209 (Dec 10, 2015)

Current: Weight-185 
Bench-285
Squat-345
Dead-415
Leg Press- 700

2016: Weight-190 bf 8%
Bench-315
Squat-375-400
Dead-485-500
Leg Press-1000


----------



## Lalaleche (Jan 16, 2016)

@EastCoast42, definitely some nice goals you have going on! It's been a while since i've ran a mile under 10 minutes.


current weight: 200.3lbs. I'd like to maintain around 195.

PRs
Deadlift: 465lbsx1
Squat: 420lbsx1
Bench: 225x1
Strict shoulder press: 135 x1


I'd like to add on 20-30lbs+ to my main leg lifts by the end of the year and for upper body i'm hoping to gradually increase the weight at 5lbs per week.


----------

